

Show HN: The Music Makers Podcast – A sampling of articles from across the web - aarondf
http://musicmakers.fm

======
aarondf
Hey all, I've just recently released my podcast, The Music Makers, and thought
it would be of interest to the HN crowd. For the show, I take an article, read
it, and then talk about it. It's a pretty simple concept really. I've got
hundreds of articles in my Evernote folder and decided it was time to actually
do something with them.

Also, it's given me the opportunity to be in contact with some pretty cool
people, as I ask their permission to read their work. Unexpected benefit.

I'd love any feedback y'all might have! Hope you enjoy it.

